# gleiche bewegungen => script ersetzen



## chris.woj (4. April 2002)

huhu, 

ich hab ne frage, ich mach zur zeit an einem projekt immer die gleichen bewegungen ( explorer auf => markieren => kopieren => einfügen => weiter => neu .. von vorne ) 

mit welcher programmiersprache kann man das ersetzen , und dann , WIE ?

thx chris


----------



## DaSilentStorm (15. April 2002)

Das klingt ganz nach VBScript... Such einfach mal bei Mickeysoft nach dem WSH (Windows Scripting Host). Damit kann man meiner Meinung nach solche Dinge automatisieren.

Have fun & Happy hackin,
ya Storm


----------

